# Something Happening Tomorrow?



## britzie (Apr 25, 2011)

Just hope the weather doesn't get too nasty. Two years ago was such a disappointment to watch and thunderstorms are forecast.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Hopefully the weather will be great, and playing conditions will be great. I hate it when the professionals piss, and moan about USO course set up being too difficult to play.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

They are the best in the world isn't it meant to be hard???? I hate it when they complain too!

What does everyone think of Adam Scott using Steve Williams(Tiger's caddy) to caddy for him?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that at all!


----------



## jameslordgolfer (Jun 17, 2011)

With Williams' experience, it can only help Scott improve his game.


----------

